# [EVDL] Selling ElectraVan



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am putting my 1979 Jet Industries ElectraVan 600 up for sale now as I have recently acquired a electric 1993 Ford Escort Station Wagon converted by Solar Electric and only have room for two electric vehicles in my garage: the 1969 VW Beetle will be joined by the 1993 Ford Escort Wagon.
This Van has the original 96 volt 20 hp DC series wound Prestolite Motor, four good 145R10C tires (1100 pound load rating at 65 psi) and a spare wheel (all wheels are split rim originals), custom made structural fiberglass battery and control boxes, Carrera Adjustable Racing Shocks to handle even above the max gross vehicle weight of 3450 pounds, a extra used transmission, extra brake shoes, extra clutch disk pressure plate assemblies, extra wheel cylinders, and various other spare parts. All lights work. Both front side view mirrors and the rear view mirror and present and accounted for. Emergency lights and brake work. The transmission pops out of reverse as is typical of this vehicle and which is why I purchased another used transmission. I have a reversing contactor setup for sale for what I paid if anyone wants to use that instead of fixing or replacing the original transmission. The body is in good shape with a little body damage to the front passenger door tha!
t was there when I bought the vehicle back in 1995 at which time all it had was the original motor with dry rot tires,collapsed shocks, and a locked up brake system. I put the vehicle back in shape and ran it in the 1996 American Tour de Sol. and then used it for a few years commuting to work before the trany started popping out of reverse and just did not have time to remedy that situation. I removed as much rust as I could and gave it two coats of Rustoleum. This vehicle has always been in my garage when in normal use and since I stopped using it about six years ago. I have moved the vehicle atleast once a year in the garage so the tires would not develop a flat spot. The radio should still work. One would just need to install a motor controller, a set of batteries, a accessory battery, and main power relay between the battery pack (anywhere from 72 volts to 144 volts) to drive it out of my garage and onto a car trailer. I did have a 50 mile range at about 80 per!
cent DOD using a 108 volt pack of EV137 flooded lead acid batt!
eries. T
hese are about equivalent to T125's or so I have been told.
I am selling the van as is for $ 2000 which includes all spare parts except for the reversing contactor setup which I never installed. I would also sell the van for $ 1500 if the buyer did not want my custom made structural fiberglass battery and control boxes. Best way to contact me is by email as the phone is usually busy. I have a couple of photos and could take more and send via email if any potential buyer has a specific request.
Menlo Park III, Bill Glickman 


____________________________________________________________
Get Free Email with Video Mail & Video Chat!
http://www.juno.com/freeemail?refcd=JUTAGOUT1FREM0210
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100529/8f78d2d3/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

